# [SOLVED] Reverse Cropping in Adobe Acrobat



## inoh (Sep 19, 2008)

I was unable to really find an Adobe Acrobat forum so I am hoping that this is the right place to post this question. Is there a way to perform reverse cropping in Adobe Acrobat 9?

Let me explain what I mean incase someone that knows is mislead by the question. In Acrobat, when you select and use the Crop Tool from Tools->Advanced; after selecting an area you get a highlighted box. Next you press enter, a screen pops up you hit enter and only the highlighted box remains on the page. I would like for the portion in the highlighted box to be removed instead. Is there a way to perform this reverse cropping task?


----------



## inoh (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Reverse Cropping in Adobe Acrobat*

For those in my shoes that don't know their way around Acrobat I finally found my solution. It is called Redaction. View->Toolbars->Redaction. Be sure to change it to white fill in opposed to the standard black if you are working with documents like I am.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Now you have experience loollll. Before ask always search.


----------

